# Puppies in Training



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know there are a lot of us with under 1 year old pups, and I was wondering if anyone else is working on competition obedience stuff. Kodi and I have been for a while, and we are both enjoying it tremendously.

We started with the typical puppy class, and then did a "small dog play and train" class that was kind of frustrating. Kodi was so much further advanced than the other dogs in that class, even though the other dogs were all fully adult. While we were waiting for another appropriate class to start, I took a few private lessons with the obedience trainer at the center I go to. (we were also doing Saturday drop-in classes, which are cheap, and good exposure to lots of different dogs)

The trainer has been really impressed with how fast Kodi learns and she suggested that I do a one-night "Introduction to Rally" class. She said that Rally was a really good intro to formal obedience, and that dogs were typically ready for the Novice level of Rally way before they were ready for novice level obedience.

We had a blast at the Rally class, and were invited to participate in their regular Rally run-thoughs. We have also started an "Intro to Competition Obedience" class. I originally started these things sort of as ground work for agility. Now I'm finding that I am enjoying the obedience stuff for its own sake!

He picks it up so fast too. He's already got beautiful fronts and finishes, and most of the time he's heeling really well, both off lead and on. (we still get distracted by little white spots on the floor, but hey, he's only 7 months old!<g>)

Another "game" we've added to our repetoire of winter indoor fun is Susan Garrett's "Crate Games"... He LOVES it!!! After two days, he's blasting into the crate, and staying in the crate with the door open even with the distraction of me dropping his goodies on the floor in front of him. (maybe that will help him ignore the spots on the floor at the training center!!!:laugh

Tonight we had been doing Crate Games before dinner, and _I_ was getting tired of it. So I told him he was a good boy and picked the crate up to put it away. He was still looking at me like he wanted to "play" more. I said, "You look like you still want to work." He immediately came to heel position and sat down without me saying another word! I was totally surprised... I didn't even have any treats in my pocket. So I told him how good he was, went and collected a handful of goodies and did some heel work with him. I just love working with this dog!

So is anyone else with a pup/younger dog working toward competition stuff? It would be fun to compare notes, hear what people are working on, how we're overcoming trouble spots, etc.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

My guys are all older (and well into agility and rally) but just wanted to say good luck. (I'm going to start formal obedience again with my Cairn terrier after the new year. Should be interesting. He's an intersting dog...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! I love hearing about the exploits of your guys!

We had a Cairn in our puppy class (at least to start with). I felt a little bad because the owner, and older woman, and first-time dog owner just sort of gave up. We had the Cairn, Kodi, and a mixed breed who, though more excitable, was also a quick study. I'm sure the little Cairn was as smart as a whip, but he had her number, and his own agenda. The instructor kept assuring her that you couldn't compare one puppy to another, that they all develop at their own pace, and he was doing fine. We other participants tried to encourage her too. (this puppy was to die for cute, and you just had to laugh when he totally ignored her!<g>)

But I have to say, as a first-time dog owner/trainer, I was glad I'd picked a... what do they call it? "Biddable" breed?<g> I hope you post how your Cairn is doing too, even if he's only "brother to a Hav"!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I soooo feel for the woman with the Cairn. My first dog was Luigi, a JRT purchased out of someone's barn while driving down a country road. Total impulse buy. And when I say first dog, I mean FIRST dog ever. We never had pets of any sort growing up. Not exactly the best breed for a first time dog owner with no experience at all with terriers. I wish I had Bruce (my Cairn) as a puppy. He is so fun, but he has SOOOOO many bad habits now. I'm sure his original family was happy when he finally ran away. I'll keep you updated on how he does. But he sure does emphasize how "easy" Desilu has been to train...


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Bruce's first obedience class was last night. He did much better than I expected (as in he actually paid attention to me). I got busted for letting him heel too far away. I've never been picky about it. We also dsicovered that I don't know how to properly do an about turn. Six weeks of this and I'm betting I remember why I hate obedience. <VBG>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

margaretandluigi said:


> Well, Bruce's first obedience class was last night. He did much better than I expected (as in he actually paid attention to me). I got busted for letting him heel too far away. I've never been picky about it. We also dsicovered that I don't know how to properly do an about turn. Six weeks of this and I'm betting I remember why I hate obedience. <VBG>


Yay Bruce!!!

I have to say that I'm enjoying the obedience stuff, especially Rally which isn't QUITE as picky!!!<g>) But maybe that's because of my dressage background with horses. You think dog obedience is anal?!?

I've been having to remind myself to be patient as far as the heeling is concerned in the last couple of weeks. (well, the trainer keeps reminding me too ;-) Kodi will be heeling BEAUTIFULLY, then something catches his attention and he's off like a shot in a different direction. It was a good reminder when I read in another thread that 8 months is a hard stage... right where we are now! He knows what I want, and performs beautifully as long as I can keep his attention. Keeping his attention... not so good.<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and I think for us, where he's so young, the obedience stuff is just what he needs, even if, in the end, he does more agility and less obedience. He's still got to pay attention to me, and that's the most of what we're working on.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish more agility people realized that. They seem to forget it is an OFF LEASH sport and that if they don't have a recall, they can't play.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Last night Bruce was having a terrible time holding stays. So I came home and sat him with my other dogs who have excellent stays. He couldn't seem to grasp why I kept giving cookies to everyone and skipping him. Finally he starting looking around and you could see his light bulb go off - "Oh, they aren't getting up." Not saying its fixed, but at least he grasped the concept. Now I have to remember to practice that every night. My other dogs will LOVE it. Free cookies as far as they are concerned. All you have to do is sit there like a fool. <VBG>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Kodi's New Class*

We just started a new obedience class today. This one is for more advanced dogs than the Beginning Competition Obedience that we attend on Mondays. We'll still stay with that class too, because it's a smaller group, and great for problem-solving discrete skills.

This is a MUCH bigger class (9 dogs today) held on a drop-in basis, which I like, because it's pay-as you go. It was wonderful for Kodi in terms of working through distraction, and everyone was very nice when he needed a little extra time to get himself together. We did lots of group helling practice, and often she'd have just some of the dogs change direction, so there was traffic going both ways. Talk about distractions!!!

Kodi actually handled it very well after the first couple of minutes. The only thing he was really funny about was sits, either in set-ups or when we halted during heeling. He would come to set-up position, or halt immediately by my side, but didn't want to sit. (I often had to tell him twice, the second time quite firmly, to get him to sit) This isn't usually a problem, so I'm not sure whether it had something to do with being a little nervous of all the other dogs or what.

He did great on his recalls, and stand for exam (though I didn't stay 6 ft away for that, and kept feeding him) and I was happy with his group sit-stay. I didn't leave, as a lot of other people did, and kept reminding him to sit, and occasionally going back to him to give him a treat, but he did stay sitting the entire time.

Over all, I felt really good about the class. It's a bit of a stretch for us, but not overwhelming. Just a good challenge, and I think we're both up to it!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like Kodi is making great progress. I was really excited Wednesday night because Bruce not only held his stand for the exam (that's been a battle!) but he also let two different people touch him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

margaretandluigi said:


> Sounds like Kodi is making great progress. I was really excited Wednesday night because Bruce not only held his stand for the exam (that's been a battle!) but he also let two different people touch him.


Yay, Bruce!

So far, with Kodi, we've been doing "sit for exam".<g> If I try to have people touch him when he's standing, he gets all wiggly, wants to greet them, etc. If he's sitting and I don't get too far away (I can't go 6 feet yet) I can keep his attention on me so he stays still. I think I may need to work on "stand/stay" separate from having someone touch him.

We've started dumbell work too, and he'll take it and then hand it back nicely. We haven't started having him hold it or retrieve it yet, though.

I think the formal obedience lessons are great practice and a good challenge, but I think I like Rally is more fun. I like the challenge of the course changing all the time!


----------

